# Chen Xiaowang vs. strongman



## blindsage (Jan 12, 2013)

Really kind of silly, but also cool and interesting.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 12, 2013)

:grins:  Some subtitles would be helpful for those of us whose linguistic skills have been stunted by having the largest empire the world has ever seen :lol:.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 12, 2013)

I was shown this by my teacher who is one of chen xiaowang students. 
 From what I recall from the video chen xiaowang said
This was difficult opponent for him. I am not sure if
He means it or not. The strong man was saying how
He can't believe he cant move him and was telling 
The camera that he is going to try this and that on
Chen. If there is a particular section you want me 
To translate just tell me the time stamp.


----------



## blindsage (Jan 12, 2013)

There is a guy who sometimes trains with us that is a former champion body builder and power lifter.  He is stiff and over muscles most things, but his strength is incredible and his root is really surprising.


----------



## mograph (Jan 13, 2013)

Fun. But that painted _Taiji_ must be slippery!

Is the soundtrack from _The Rock_?

... and it's funny how the high-angle shots look as if they're from a videogame.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## oaktree (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey blind I have an opposite story about a body builder
Doing taiji. My teacher was trying to teach him to sink
And root internally.  The body builder could easily squat,
But had difficulty sinking internally because he is so use 
To using tension energy to hold posture.  There is an article
Written by a body builder and 20th generation holder in chen
Taiji about taiji and weight lifting.  It mostly talks about
How we focus on the external and neglect the internal and to find a balance.
I will see if I can find it.


----------

